# Top 25 GSD's for GSDCA/AKC Nationals Invitational



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For the 1st time the GSDCA is having an invitational at their Nationals for the top (I think 20? ) dogs. Look at #16, though I think there are other members on the board listed! http://www.gsdca.org/images/pdf_items/gsdca_2010_advance_brochure.pdf Shows this will be an educational special event given separately from the main agility trial (BTW, there will be THREE days of regular agility this year!).​ 


http://www.gsdca.org/events/national-information/national-site​ 


*December 2010 AKC Agility Invitational*
*for German Shepherd Dogs*
*Qualifying Period Starting July 01, 2009 and ending June 30, 2010*​ 
*Events Processed Through Thursday, July 1, 2010*​ 
*Rank..**Name..............................................................**Class.....**Formula Value..*​ 
1 MACH5 Blitza Vom Ronin Haus MXF TQX REG 2,583

2MACH5 Misty Blue MXFREG1,955

3MACH3 Bonjon's Cadance Ad Traumblick RN NAP NJP MXF TQXREG1,632​ 
4MACH Gela Vom Olgameister OFREG1,326​ 
5MACH Emblaze Van Meerhout XFREG1,289

6MACH3 Y'Caeli Of Turkey Hill CDX RE NAP MXF TQXREG1,234​ 
7Bonjon Dizzy Gin Fiz Dschungel MX MXJ OFREG1,173​ 
8MACH3 F Kaska Sonador Vom Kraftwerk OFREG1,151​ 
9MACH2 Kiahaus' Fast And Furious OFREG924

10MACH2 Blackthorn's Deva MXFREG842​ 
11MACH Becca My Delightful Destiny VCD2 RN MXFREG833​ 
12MACH4 Njgsdr's Draven's Hangman's Fury CD OFREG719

13Felix Von Der Eisenkaute MX MXJ OFREG693​ 
14MACH Hausjoellas Fantom MXFREG621

15MACH Kip RN NFREG618​ 
16MACH Beretta Vom Wildhaus MXFREG576

17MACH2 Divvie My Gift From God UD NAP MXFREG535​ 
18MACH Ezra Vom Motta UD RE PT MXFREG523​ 
19Blitzen's Ancient Thunder MX MXJ XFREG513

20Zat's Our Kiz Of Turkey Hill CD RN MX MXJ MXFREG497

21Suka Vom Sapphire Mountain CDX RE AX MXJ XFREG467​ 
22Grian Aus Dem Traumblick MX MXJ XFREG440​ 
23MACH Chief OFREG435​ 
24Gunner MX MXJ XFREG414​ 
25HC MACH Abel Vom Quasliner Moor UD RE MXFREG410


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

How cool is that?! Congratulations! Kudos! :congratulations:

Going to Utah?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

HUGE congratulations!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay!!! Congrats!! MRL and Beretta!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WOO HOO !!! Way to go ! :happyboogie:
C*O*N*G*R*A*T*S

No UT for me............. Me liked when right here in OH like it was last yr. .   

Best of luck, have fun !


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

wOW!! How cool is that!!! 

Congrats for a great placing, and congrats for consistently placing in the top 25!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations MRL and Bretta!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

WOW! Congrats!!!! That's very impressive.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats !


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Way cool! :congratulations:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's awesome! congratulations!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That is so exciting you must be so proud- congrats


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Even more amazing are that 2 of the dogs at least (Draven # 12 and Abel #25) are ELEVEN years old! 

Wonderful to see how fit and healthy dogs can do great at the highest levels of agility for years!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Eleven!! That is pretty amazing.


----------

